# Bubble in paint...



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

I have a small bubble in my paint that I noticed after delivery. Car is now 3 months and 5k miles old. Plenty of bumper to bumper. Right now I have been too busy (lazy) to bring it in to be evaluated. It doesn't particularly bother me, but I have concerns about winter. When it drops down to the Northeast's famous cold temps, should I expect the paint bubble to become brittle and chip? The bubble is probably about just less than 1/8 an inch in diameter, not very big. If it will likely be ok through winter, I will leave it be, but if not, I will take it in. I just don't want to spend the time sitting at the dealer (we know how that is) if it isn't necessary. Opinions?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

jsscooby said:


> I have a small bubble in my paint that I noticed after delivery. Car is now 3 months and 5k miles old. Plenty of bumper to bumper. Right now I have been to busy (lazy) to bring it in to be evaluated. It doesn't particularly bother me, but I have concerns about winter. When it drops down to the Northeast's famous cold temps, should I expect the paint bubble to become brittle and chip? The bubble is probably about just less than 1/8 an inch in diameter, not very big. If it will likely be ok through winter, I will leave it be, but if not, I will take it in. I just don't want to spend the time sitting at the dealer (we know how that is) if it isn't necessary. Opinions?


TAKE IT IN! :grin:


----------



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Let us know what happens. I too noticed the exact same thing on the trunk of my black Eco yesterday. 



Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Take it in, don't risk your car getting damage


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

Absolutely you take it in. You don't necessarily have to get it fixed at the moment, but it needs to be documented. Give it to them for a few hours or a day and have them tell you what is wrong and get it in writing.


----------



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Any follow up to this?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

jsscooby said:


> I have a small bubble in my paint that I noticed after delivery. Car is now 3 months and 5k miles old. Plenty of bumper to bumper. Right now I have been too busy (lazy) to bring it in to be evaluated. It doesn't particularly bother me, but I have concerns about winter. When it drops down to the Northeast's famous cold temps, should I expect the paint bubble to become brittle and chip? The bubble is probably about just less than 1/8 an inch in diameter, not very big. If it will likely be ok through winter, I will leave it be, but if not, I will take it in. I just don't want to spend the time sitting at the dealer (we know how that is) if it isn't necessary. Opinions?


 
I also had a bubble, a chip and some dirt specks in the paint on the hood of my new Cruze and my dealer was insistent that it needed to be fixed. It took two days to get it fixed. I would suggest you get it fixed soon before winter sets in.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Guess I will set up an appt. blah,I hate going to the dealer.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

probably what us have is "paint pop". either a speck of dirt under the paint or a bad spot on the metal.


----------

